# Common blue



## lesno1 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2021)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shot.....


Thanks Jeff


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 28, 2021)

Beautiful little creature. You got it on a nice perch too.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks like you tried to sharpen something that wasn't totally in focus and it's been over sharpened, I see articles around the outline of the antennae and other things but it's still a nice image. Good job.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 28, 2021)

-


Common blue on a proper pink perch… sweet tones!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice colors, and nicely done!


----------

